# Sticky  POV video Frequently Asked Questions



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Certain questions about POV cameras come up again and again. This thread is a compilation of links to resources where your question has almost likely been answered and is provided as a public service.

This list is highly GoPro and Contour centric

I'm not putting anything in about the VioSports POV because I know nothing about it. Please feel free to add to the list and add links. Discussion is encouraged

*GENERAL LINKS*

Definitive article about the GoPro Hero by Brian Mullins

Download K-Lite Codec Pack Full - may have download this if you're having trouble reading some of the video files generated by the GoPro and Vholdr ContourHD. Free and very comprehensive

ContourHD for biking review

Drift HD by Brian Mullins

Drift HD mount options

GoPro rubber doohickey (reduces noise when recording)

GoPro HD vs Contour Roam (ie simpler feature set cams)

Definitive article comparing the GoPro and ContourHD for snowsportsfor snowsports

GoPro HD vs GoPro HD Hero2 for snowsports

GoPro HD vs GoPro HD Hero 2 for biking (POV Helmet Cams and LeeL)

ContourHD firmware upgrade (for the ContourHD 720)

GoPro Hero firmware upgrade

Quick review of the GoPro HD including comparison videos vs Vholdr ContourHD 1080

What SD card to use with the GoPro HD (GoPro HD's have been hit & miss wrt compatibility with SD cards)

DriftHD vs Contour discussion

Youtube or Vimeo discussion

What GoPro mode to record

Maintaining vid quality when uploading

GoPro filters

Contour+ thread by Launch Helmet cams

*CAMERA MOUNTS AND INTERESTING CAMERA ANGLE THREADS*

Custom GoPro Mounts by anthonyi and forum contributors

Adapting the GoPro chest mount for a point and shoot camera ie any tripod mount by rabidchicken and LeeL's attempt

Better mounting options for the ContourHD then the lazy way of just sticking it on your head by LeeL

Using the VIO double hook and loop mount to make the ContourHD not shake by LeeL

How to make your own chest harness for the GoPro by LeeL with sample videos with a point and shoot chest mounted  and home made chest mount by Anthony

Philshep mixing up angles offbike and onbike

GR_Russia night ride

Classic thread containing lots of videos from Whistler bike park by BobRocket - good to assess how a point and shoot mounted on the helmet and chest can handle a variety of trails

Different mounting angles for the GoProHD by PhilShep

Sidehelmet mounting the ContourHD using the helmet mount

GoProHD nightride videos by Bri

Unique GoPro HD mounts by Bri

RAM mounts to use with a tripod adapter - (ie GoPro or ContourHD) by tscheezy

XtremeVU aftermarket adapter for ContourHD by Brian Mullins

GoPro Hero - different mount options for the GoPro (and the GoProHD)

Getting the right angle for the Chest Mount and rigging it for backward looking views by LeeL here

Velcro straps to shake-proof the ContourHD by Pedalphile

The best of camera angle mounts by LeeL here

Contour chest mount by Cult Hero

Radio controlled zipline dolly

Pole mount by rabidchicken

Custom Contour Mounts by bobrocket

*EDITING SOFTWARE*

Software to edit GoPro HD clips

General discussion re video editing software

Editing programs for under 150

Best video editing software - discussion

GoPro editing software


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

Stupid question, but how do you upload a video from Vimeo?


----------



## klemenflor (Oct 7, 2012)

thx for explenation


----------



## sopromounts (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey All, Just wanted to let everyone know that we have a new GoPro camera mount out to market. Perfect for full face and vented helmet applications. First mount that will allow you unobstructed POV footage with your full face helmet and the most robust stable vented helmet mount available. Check us out at SoPro Mounts


----------

